# Broken PCV hose and vaccum line



## skullone (Aug 6, 2007)

I attempted to replace the valve cover, cam seals, cam adjuster seals, etc...
We got part way in, and when disconnecting the PCV hoses that connect to each valve cover, one of them cracked (very brittle plastic).
Word of warning to others, those hoses are brittle, of poor quality plastic (PCV?), and positioned in a way to be broken very easily.
BTW, anyone know where I can get replacement PCV hoses?
































Maybe the PCV system is clogged too... looks pretty bad...
Balls


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (skullone)*

You should have replaced PCV system B4 tryin to fix oil leaks..Audi/VW put out a tech bulletin sayin that "no oil leak warranty work was to be done on vhicles B4 the PCV system was put in correct working order"...when PCV system gets crudded up...raises crankcase pressure and forces oil out from good gaskets and seals!







On the Passat (2000 MY) there are 3 components for the PCV system..big hose assembly that runs across engine between valve covers..small hose from this assembly to the crankcase vent on back of engine below throttle body..and a "Y" shaped plastic piece located just inside left cylinder head at rear of engine..called the "suction pump"..If the Audi set up is the same..these 3 pieces will fix PCV system..I bought mine thru 1stVW Parts website for about $125 or so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (spitpilot)*

brittle vw plastic junk... they all break if you touch them...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_brittle vw plastic junk... they all break if you touch them...








 Its not so much that the plastic is junk..its where VW uses it..running across the top of a hot motor is gonna heat age all but the most hi performance plastic compounds in a very short time..and the PCV system is directly on top of the engine...after 7+ years..gonna be brittle as dried leaves!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (spitpilot)*

i know, but they could have used rubber hosing like in the v8 4.2 and never had issues with pcv systems.


----------



## underdog is here (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (skullone)*

I hear you brother! 
Unfortunately, I didn't here you before I broke mine. As soon as the rubber seal popped out of the valve cover, I was holding the broken hose in my hand !!
Of course it was 7pm on Sunday night, working on my daily driver. 
Thank god for super glue.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (underdog is here)*

Heck I just run w/o them alls good, vent it to the atmosphere
Just like a pre 70s car


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (tacurong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tacurong* »_Heck I just run w/o them alls good, vent it to the atmosphere
Just like a pre 70s car 
 
You mean pre '60's car! Even in the 1960's cars were required to have a PCV system to burn crankcase fumes!







...Thanks alot for taking us back to the "stone age" of auto pollution!







...I grew up in LA and "back in the day"...we couldn't play sports on many daze...it hurt too much to take a deep breath when the ozone count hit the "red zone"..put your PCV system back in order Bozo! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (spitpilot)*

I went to LA last year, bad choice sitting outside at a nice restarunt in hollywood! (and it was 2008!! lol)


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (skullone)*

I carefully removed the left over bits of hose from the valves and used a rubber hos with hose clamps to fix the problem. I saw a price tag of $50-75 depending on what site you look at. It is called the Breather hose.
Good Luck


----------



## VRboosterseat (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (skullone)*

the plastic vaccum hose is crap. they all break, its hard to find a vr6 owner who hasnt had one break, if i were you id go to your local harwear store or any place that sells tubes and hoses and fabricate one to fit it worked mazing for me because buying a new one is just setting yourself up for failure because its most likly going to break again later if you do it yourself you can make it out of a stronger material.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Broken PCV hose and vaccum line (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_You should have replaced PCV system B4 tryin to fix oil leaks..Audi/VW put out a tech bulletin sayin that "no oil leak warranty work was to be done on vhicles B4 the PCV system was put in correct working order"...when PCV system gets crudded up...raises crankcase pressure and forces oil out from good gaskets and seals!







On the Passat (2000 MY) there are 3 components for the PCV system..big hose assembly that runs across engine between valve covers..small hose from this assembly to the crankcase vent on back of engine below throttle body..and a "Y" shaped plastic piece located just inside left cylinder head at rear of engine..called the "suction pump"..If the Audi set up is the same..these 3 pieces will fix PCV system..I bought mine thru 1stVW Parts website for about $125 or so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My car has been loosing a bit of oil for sometime now with no stains anywhere. I just disassembled the top end this weekend and was surprised to find evidence of oil in the throttle body and all over the intake manifold! I'm definatly going to be change the PVC parts on this old beast after reading this thread!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is this what you're looking for?
http://www.germanautoparts.com...310/7


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

expencive little peice, isn't it? They can't be cleaned or repaired?


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine broke too, 2.8 30V. I didn't even realize it was broke till i VAG'd it, running too lean OBD scan P0174,P0171. Just replaced mine with a 5/8 ID piece of heater hose (rubber) for $4.25 at auto parts store, carefully cut the plastic junk hose from 90 degree ends and slide the rubber hose on it. You can even work the hose into the clip at the front of motor so the plastic cover goes back on. Recommend changing all hoses it PCV system tho.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (2ks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ks* »_Mine broke too, 2.8 30V. I didn't even realize it was broke till i VAG'd it, running too lean OBD scan P0174,P0171. Just replaced mine with a 5/8 ID piece of heater hose (rubber) for $4.25 at auto parts store, carefully cut the plastic junk hose from 90 degree ends and slide the rubber hose on it. You can even work the hose into the clip at the front of motor so the plastic cover goes back on. Recommend changing all hoses it PCV system tho. 

That's a good fix if the end fittings aren't all brittle from the heat and/or clogged up...those things crack when you look at em crosseyed...and then won't latch back onto the fittings!...I just figured I'd "bite the bullet" and spend the $125 or so (the two hoses and the "suction pump")...once while I had the car..should be good for another 50K miles and I'm outa there well B4 that!


----------

